# Flamingo this Friday....



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks like a fun day!!


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the report! What boat do you run?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

rovster said:


> Decided to take advantage of the near spring tide and avoid the Saturday crowd. Fished the last of the outgoing at mid cape canal and the lake. Hooked a huge poon by accident reeling in to recast scared the shit out of me. Tons of undersized snook 18-24”. Caught 3 slot sized reds and several black drum. Great day. Fishing shrimp, was also pitching some artificials but only thing that hit them were the lady fish. Lost a huge black drum and a few fish went to the bull sharks in the pass. Overall good day. Boat ride back to the ramp was ROUGH!
> 
> View attachment 170077
> 
> ...


 That's quite a day! And that red--wow! Nice to see the big reds around again. Yes, that run back to the marina when the winds pick up can be tough. I just try to hug the shoreline as much as possible.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I was on my cousins 17ft angler bay. I normally fish from my dads CS but currently in talks to build on of my own. Ive narrowed it down to a Heron 16 or Evo. Currently leaning in the Evo direction...


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------

